# Hooking up aftermaeket amp to stock CD player...



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm sure there is a way to connect an aftermarket amplifier to my stock Business CD player. Somebody please tell me how..............Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Method of choice is a VEN4 which is made by Peripheral. There are others ways as well depends on equipment you are using, etc.


----------



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Method of choice is a VEN4 which is made by Peripheral. There are others ways as well depends on equipment you are using, etc.


How does this VEN4 wire in??????

Does it use speaker wires from the head unit then RCA into the amp?????


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TimDogg said:


> How does this VEN4 wire in??????
> 
> Does it use speaker wires from the head unit then RCA into the amp?????


Read here but yes wires in rcas out to amps.


----------



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Read here but yes wires in rcas out to amps.


Thanks Dr. Phil, tell Oprah I said hello..... :rofl:


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

Also alot of amplifiers will take the high level in on the speaker leads, making it really easy.


----------



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

CWolfey said:


> Also alot of amplifiers will take the high level in on the speaker leads, making it really easy.


thats a great idea as well, thanks Wolfey :thumbup:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm getting close to ordering an M3 and will forgo the NAV and H/K (saving about $2500 in options). I am planning on using the money saved to upgrade the audio. I'd love to hear suggestions for upgrading the audio to get CLEAN, FULL, LOUD music (I listen to Rock mostly) while keeping the stock look of the car and not filling the trunk too much. Basically, I think I'm looking at keeping the headunit, sending the clearest signal to 1 or 2 new amplifiers, upgrading all stock speakers and adding an unobtrusive sub (Bazooka tubes, anyone?).

I'd love to hear from anyone with recommendations on products and the best Arizona area installers to do this. I've read the posts about using some type of harness to tap into the speaker outs from the headunit and send those to the Amps. Will that get a really crisp, clean signal. Would I be better off with a new aftermarket headunit? Again, I had thrown out that possibility because of losing the stock look. I know many headunits now match the Amber glow of the BMW dash lights but isn't the fit still a major problem? Don't aftermarket H/U's look a little strange even with kits (square peg, round hole) ? Any of the major car audio companies making something specific to fit BMW's?

With a new expensive car on the horizon I'm trying to do my research now and don't want to give the vehicle over to any old Joe. I'd really like to find someone with good E46 experience. Thanks for any help that you guys can offer. I know there has to be someone who has gone through something very similar recently.

Also, if you think there are some other posts that talk to the subject really well, please respond with the link.


----------

